
Data visualisation, from 1987 to today - prismatic
https://medium.economist.com/data-visualisation-from-1987-to-today-65d0609c6017
======
ishikawa
The topic is interesting but unfortunately the article lacks on "data
visualisation" examples. Although interesting to know how it was before
computers, more like art than data science, it would be good to see how it
evolved on computers from 1987 to now.

~~~
kaybe
This article could be considerably longer, I agree. As such, it is merely an
interesting introduction.

------
stared
For even older data visualization, I recommend Willard C. Brinton, "Graphic
presentation" (1939) a book freely accessible on
[https://archive.org/stream/graphicpresentat00brinrich#page/n...](https://archive.org/stream/graphicpresentat00brinrich#page/n0/mode/thumb).

It is fascinating to see that people repeat the same simple errors that were
considered errors almost 80 years ago.

------
siruncledrew
Foundational principles from scholars such as Tufte and Bertins have helped
influence data visualization over the years from a presentation perspective,
but software improvements, such as D3.js, have tremendously assisted in the
implementation piece of data visualization. Further, computer improvements and
the advent of languages like R and Python have also allowed us to clean,
process, and present a much greater volume of data than could have been
achieved in the 80s and 90s.

------
ayy_lmao
Displaying data in graphical is nice but do you have any recommendation for
guidelines in making tables? So far I have find
[https://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/markusp/teaching/guides/gui...](https://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/markusp/teaching/guides/guide-
tables.pdf)

------
Cieplak
No discussion of data visualization history is complete without mention of
Edward Tufte's _The Visual Display of Quantitative Information_.

[https://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_vdqi](https://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_vdqi)

------
tontonius
Re: the Florence Nightningale reference in the article

[http://www.florence-nightingale-avenging-
angel.co.uk/?p=462](http://www.florence-nightingale-avenging-
angel.co.uk/?p=462)

------
philipodonnell
> Our spelling deteriorated almost overnight as the pressure of making
> mistakes was removed.

Some things never change :-)

